
John Romero Is Releasing a New Chapter of 'Doom' - aceperry
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59vjzx/john-romero-releasing-sigil-a-new-chapter-of-doom
======
nailer
Official link:
[https://www.romerogames.ie/sigil/](https://www.romerogames.ie/sigil/)

Romero did a (really good) Doom level a few years ago too.

It's E1M8, here's the link:

[https://twitter.com/romero/status/688054778790834176](https://twitter.com/romero/status/688054778790834176)

